# Goblin oder Gnome?



## Urando (2. Mai 2009)

Hey,

ich habe mich bei google und hier umgeschaut (mir ist bewusst dass ein fast gliecher thread ein paar klicks unter meinem ist), allerdings fande ich keine richtigen angaben die ich suche/brauche:

Ich stehe nun vor der Wahl, ob ich gnomingeneur oder gobliningeneur werden will, soweit ich es gelesen habe können goblins eher auf bomben bauen, was fuer mich reizender erscheint, da ich später ausschließlich nur pvp betreiben möchte, aber, was ist denn jetzt der genaue unterschied auf level 80 zwischen goblin und gnome? beide können den chopper bauen und beide können bomben bauen die den gegner betäuben, was ist denn der genauere utnerschied und was ist eher zu empfehlen fürs pvp spiel?

Danke für die antworten

mfg


----------



## Urando (4. Mai 2009)

*push*


----------



## NaturalDesaster (6. Mai 2009)

es gibt kaum noch unterschiede...
Goblinvorteile sind halt bomben kram on mass
Gnomenvorteil sind halt Fun Items

mehr nicht


----------



## Gron83 (7. Mai 2009)

Wie gesagt, es gibt keine wesentlichen Unterschiede (mehr) Alles in allem kann man sagen, Goblins haben ein paar zusätzliche Bomben, Gnome ein paar Spielereien. 
Jedoch haben all diese Eigenheiten der Spezialisierungen im 80er Bereich keinen wirklich effektiven Nutzen mehr.

Ein weiterer kleiner Unterschied sind die Transporter. Während Gnomeningis sich je einen nach Gadgezan - Tanaris und zur Toshley Station - Shergrat bauen können,
haben Gobliningis einmal einen zur Ewigen Warte in Winterquell und einen in die Area 52.

Wenn du dir die Rezepte der jeweiligen Spezi anschauen willst, findest du auf dieser Seite weiter unten eine Übersicht: http://wow.gamona.de/das-spiel/berufe/inge...kunst-bersicht/ 
Das 80er Rezept der jeweiligen Spezi ist da nicht aufgeführt. Goblins haben diese Bombe http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=42641  und Gnomen diese Brille http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=40895 

Mehr gibts da nicht. Die wirklich interessanten Gimmicks sind leider über Level 60 kaum noch zu gebrauchen und die Pets sind nicht mehr an die jeweilige Spezi gebunden. Nimm also das, 
wo dir das ein oder andere Rezept mehr zusagt oder die Teleporter besser erscheinen.


----------

